# Show Me Your Bass Pedalbords.



## ESPImperium (Jan 16, 2011)

Im looking for inspiration for my bass rig this year and would like to see what is on your pedalboards, Im looking at a simple solution myself (compressor, Fuzz/Distortion, Tuner, Wah and maybes something else possibly) but would like to see what weird ass pedalboards are out there.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 16, 2011)

Nothing crazy, but here's my pedalboard/rig. That Bad Monkey/VT Bass combo is also great when you don't know what you're backlining through; it sounds awesome through pretty much anything, and the VT puts out enough signal to effectively drive a power amp or FX loop return if necessary.

The board is a bit of scrap lumber wrapped in red duct tape with industrial-strength velcro squares attached


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 16, 2011)

what's the cabinet you are using?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 16, 2011)

AudioKinesis Thunderchild 1x12. It takes some power to get going, but is about as loud as a good 3x10 and has very good dispersion thanks to that horn on top. It also doesn't "sound" like a standard two-way woofer + horn setup, as it's very smooth and flat throughout its frequency response. Duke (the guy who built it) is a genius with crossovers.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 16, 2011)

in other words, it takes less place and is as efficient than the "regular" cab, but you need to play a bit more cranked up to get the best out of it..am i correct?

no shattered windows yet?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 16, 2011)

It's 35 lbs, and small. Easy to haul on subways and buses and stuff. It's not as "sensitive" as a 2x10 or 3x10, which means I need to give it more power to get equal volume, but it definitely gets significantly louder than my Eden 2x10, and will not fart out or distort even when that 400W amp on top is giving me warning lights.

Easily enough to carry a large stage or small gig by itself.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 16, 2011)

Boss GE7 Eq > Digitech BP80 MultiFX/Modeller > 2nd Boss GE7 Eq > Amp

If you're wondering about why I have two GE7's it's becauset he first one is being used to cut boomy lows and give me boost in the midrange(I'm using it kinda like a TS) before hitting the distortion on the BP80(It can do many other things too) and the one afterwords is so I can get a chunky, scoopy, tone without losing punch or becoming a sonic mess by dipping one part of the mids just enough while leaving the rest of the mids alone, as well as boosting the parts of the top and bottom end to make the tone thick and sharp without being harsh and/or murky noise.

The result of all this can be described as Djenty, but with more gain and saturation, yet still clear and tight.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 17, 2011)

Boss ME50B. That's it. Use most of the functions on it, and it's certainly cheaper than buying 5 or 6 stomp boxes. It's prosaic but it does what I want it to do, which is chiefly gentle compression, occasional low-frequency boost, fuzz, sound hold, and tuner. I have the footswitch for my amp too, for another EQ shift to take some of the high-frequency clicky attack out when I use a pick, and a fairly monstrous octaver effect that when combined with the Boss's fuzz and bass boost gives a sound that can best be described as a chord to end the galaxy. Gets used once for the final four chords of a song. Any more is overkill.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't have an actual picture, but these pedals are on mine:

Turbo Tuner:





Wren and Cuff Pickle Pie B:





Fuzzrocious RatTail:





Aguilar AGRO:





Electro-Harmonix Memory Toy:





It's not quite done. I'm hoping to add a chorus and a line selector so I can go between cleaner tones and fuzz tones easier. I have other pedals in mind, but I'll probably use them more with the guitar than bass.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far.

I was thinking about adding a delay or reverb, something to take away the dry-ness when practising, the EH Memory toy seems to be it, altho something like a Boss DD_3 may do as well.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 30, 2011)

No more bass pedalboards???


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have to ME-50B too. always thought of getting something else, but it does everything I need it to so theres no point 

currently looking at new bass amps and cabs torn between Hartke and Ashdown as they both do full 250-300w stacks for about £700 new...


----------



## deevit (Jan 31, 2011)

I downsized recently, was getting tired of big heavy boards with more options than I would use.. This is what I ended up with.






EBS Octabass
EHX Micro Q-Tron
Dirk Hendrik Tremolo (Dirk Hendrik is a Dutch custom stompbox builder, this one is made for bass)
EHX Big Muff (with Tonebender mod, the low end of this thing is insane)
Akai Headrush
Mohomods true bypass looper, this way I don't have any pedals in my signal chain when I don't use them and I can switch multiple pedals on and off at once.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 31, 2011)

deevit said:


> I downsized recently, was getting tired of big heavy boards with more options than I would use.. This is what I ended up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which poweramp do you use with these pedals?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 31, 2011)

As of now my "pedal board" is an Earthbound Audio Supercollider. 
I'm planning on getting some more dist/fuzz pedals, and an EQD Hummingbird, and whatever else. It's a work in progress.

Awesome boards everyone.


----------



## deevit (Jan 31, 2011)

Dwellingers said:


> Which poweramp do you use with these pedals?



TecAmp Black Cat


----------



## nephilymbass (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't have a picture either because the setup order constantly evolves but here's what I have. I do try to stay away from keyboard synthy sounding FX. 

1* Digitech whammy 4*(used here and there, its pretty much always set to the one octave down preset and I don't use the rocker at all. I prefer it over any octave down pedal because I use it as a pitch shifter not an octave. Its monophonic and it cuts volume a little but check out my trick for the volume loss below, BTW a great solution for those that want to go lower without extra strings and heavy gauges that die quickly. Mine tracks all the way to E an octave down with my Warwick thumb 5 NT but I would not use it for B string notes as I prefer the actual B string over the pedal. I use the pedal only to hit E and octave down up to the low Bb below my B. 

2* Hardwire Reverb *(my favorite pedal by far, great reverb for lead stuff and has my favorite chorus sound on the modulated reverb setting, 

3* Hardwire Delay *(has tap tempo in a single pedal and sounds great)

4* Digitech Bass Multi Chorus*(never use it anymore because I prefer the modulated setting on the hardwire reverb for chorus now, but they are cheap and fuller sounding than the boss chorus pedals IMO. The highs can be a little harsh)

5 *Tech 21 GT2* for distortion(it has some feedback issues and loss in low end, I actually use it to cut low end and volume on purpose to bring my dynamics down for intros and build-ups with distortion so it works for me. Can nail the Meshuggah Nothing 8 string guitar tone with my bass and this pedal direct. 

6 *Boss Bass EQ* (this is a noisy shitty pedal used as an EQ. I use it as a volume boost to replace the little bit of volume that gets lost when I use the whammy octave down.)

7 *BBE Sonic Stomp*(this ones mounted on a rack shelf, is the last thing before my pre amp and is always turned on. Will probably get the rack version soon I never play without it)

8 *Boss compression sustainer*- Works cool in the studio when I'm just using my pre amp, live I can't use it because any noticeable setting causes insane feedback in front of my 810. Plan on replacing this soon with a Keeley compressor. 

Other than that everything is Rack, Korg Tuner, Tech 21 RBI.


----------



## nephilymbass (Feb 7, 2011)

the hardwire delay also has a built in looper and is great for jamming by yourself


----------



## vansinn (Feb 10, 2011)

A/DA MB-1 programmable bass pre.
Two stacked channels: Solidstate clean channel + tube channel (can distort like a guitar pre, hehe), each with six separate contours.
EQ's are 40 hz, treble, two parametric eq's. Compressor, chorus. Two send/return loops (not used atm). Has both full-band and bi-amping outs with build-in xover.

Runs into an even older Lexicon LXP-1 half-rack reverb/delay thingy, which may be replaced by an LXP-5 as this one can do two effects simultaneously.
Might instead decide to hook the MB-1 into my Lexicon MPX G2 loop inserts instead..

No amp, just playing a 7-stringer at home. Will so have to use headphones once my F# strings/tuning gets on it, hehe


----------



## DLG (Feb 12, 2011)

deevit said:


> I downsized recently, was getting tired of big heavy boards with more options than I would use.. This is what I ended up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you tell me more about the EBS OCtabass and what you like about it?


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 12, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> As of now my "pedal board" is an Earthbound Audio Supercollider.


 
You shut your whore mouth.

I would have bought one instead of the Pickle Pie B, but damn am I happy with it. Real doomy.


----------



## deevit (Feb 24, 2011)

DLG said:


> can you tell me more about the EBS OCtabass and what you like about it?



Good pedal, not the best octaver out there but does the job just fine. The high-mid-low switch is great, especially if you want to use it with other effects at the same time. Customer support from EBS is amazing too, I know a guy with an older EBS octaver wich had problems. EBS replaced the complete circuit for free (the pedal was a few years old already and was bought used).


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 24, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> You shut your whore mouth.
> 
> I would have bought one instead of the Pickle Pie B, but damn am I happy with it. Real doomy.





So, as of right now, my guitar/bass pedal setup (in no particular order yet):

Earthbound Audio Supercollider
Digitech Death-Metal
Digitech Grunge
Line6 Uber-Metal

 I gotta get a civi-Geiger Counter... and that hummingbird... and a reverb... and a compressor...
Baby steps, baby steps.


----------



## Murderface (Feb 24, 2011)

deevit said:


> TecAmp Black Cat



Dude that is a sick rig you've got. I love Epifani cabs.


----------



## deevit (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks man! Though it's possible I'm forced to sell the 310's... Little cash problems. I also have a set of Epifani 112's that sound even better than those 310's, but obviously don't have the power of that 6x10 stack.. But I won't be needing that much power anytime soon (my loud band split up last year). The loudness is insane and it's amazingly tight. I love Epifani too. 

That head is awesome too, 1000 watts, point-to-point tube preamp and just about 7,5 kg's..


----------



## Murderface (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah man I played an Epifani 4x10 that blew me away. Right now I'm an Eden guy, but I have an Epifani 600W head. I love that company.


----------



## deevit (Feb 24, 2011)

The 112's I own are old Epifani NYC's, the first ever imported in Holland. 
They are heavier than the 310's (!) but sound even better than the current UL 112's. Amazing speakers.


----------



## Anarkhia (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't have a picture, like most, but this is what i've got:

Korg Pitchblack Tuner






Keeley C4 Compressor - Teal Finish






And just recently bought this, the Boss GT-10b


----------

